# Whats dis?



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Yo. Take a stab. What year


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Black-n-Decker Pecker Wrecker?

-John


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a later Trumbull mark. Early to mid 50's is my guess.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Old school outdoor rated general purpose switch.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*base*

It was in basement above sump pump. I was just touring around house doing a bid for added circuits. Sump PUmp had ext cord to ext cord to ext cord. That's when Isaw this doosey and snapped. Didn't really have time to open. If I get job I open up and snap another. It was nowhere near original panel and there wasnt a porch directly opposite of it either so...


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> That's a later Trumbull mark. Early to mid 50's is my guess.


I never saw much Trumbull switchgear around here. This was mainly Square D country. :thumbsup:


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Why thats the switch for the patio/ extension cord holder....what else could it be??!!


----------

